# Do you own several animals?



## J bath (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello,

Im writing from Twenty Twenty Television, the award winning production company behind series such as The Choir: With Gareth Malone (BBC Two), Worlds Strictest Parents (BBC Three) and Garrows Law (BBC One).

We want to follow someone who owns lot's of animals, but would like to find someone who does not mistreat the animals they own.

We have a strong track record for thought-provoking documentary programmings, and are currently producing a series which aims to tell the untold story of what its like to experiece Hoarding, in all different forms.

I would to love to talk to anyone who is interested at more length.

My number is 02074242020 Ext (7795) or you can email me at [email protected]

It would be great to hear from you.
Thanks very much.
Jules


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

So what you're saying is you want people with lots of animals and you're doing a programme about hoarders....excuse me but I find that out of order and very very rude.
Just because someone has alot of animals it DOES NOT make them a hoarder, a hoarder is someone who is over-run with pets and cant look after them.

So how dare you come onto a pet forum where we all love our pets and say just because we have more than a few that we're then classed as hoarders.
Oh jeez, you've angered me no end.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

purple_x said:


> So what you're saying is you want people with lots of animals and you're doing a programme about hoarders....excuse me but I find that out of order and very very rude.
> Just because someone has alot of animals it DOES NOT make them a hoarder, a hoarder is someone who is over-run with pets and cant look after them.
> 
> So how dare you come onto a pet forum where we all love our pets and say just because we have more than a few that we're then classed as hoarders.
> Oh jeez, you've angered me no end.


Here, here I actually walked away from this post to calm down when I first read it, just because some of us have multiple animals that does not put us in the same league as a hoarder :cursing:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK OK so let me get this straight...you are likening someone who spends *hours* *every* day looking after, caring for and playing with the animals they love, many of which for many people are in fact rescues, to someone who collects knick knacks, stores them and cannot get rid?

If you genuinely believed this...please think through what you have just said!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Also what comes to mind when you think of an animal hoarder....you think of animals crammed in tiny cages, cages piled high to fit more in, animals not getting cleaned out because there are too many to look after and things like that dont you.

Well you wont find anyone like that here I can guarantee that.


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

ive seen a version of this hoarding show thing on the tele recently about a man who owned 15 chihuahua type dogs and loved them loads, took them walks every day and they had a massive house and yard. they filmed him and called him a hoarder then forced him to rehome his dogs even though they were well cared for...

*
IF YOU GO ON THIS SHOW YOULL MOST LIKELY BE FORCED TO REHOME YOUR ANIMALS*

at the thread starter: if you really want to do a show about animals try filming what goes on in pet farms, those who overbreed animals till they cant breed anymore then kill them for food for other animals then sell badly bred animals to petshops who then sell them to pet owners. that way youll still get to "open peoples eyes and make them think" and by discouraging pet shop sales and promoting private breeder sales youll be improving animals wellbeing a lot more than a stupid "hoarder" show


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Acid said:


> ive seen a version of this hoarding show thing on the tele recently about a man who owned 15 chihuahua type dogs and loved them loads, took them walks every day and they had a massive house and yard. they filmed him and called him a hoarder then forced him to rehome his dogs even though they were well cared for...
> 
> *
> IF YOU GO ON THIS SHOW YOULL MOST LIKELY BE FORCED TO REHOME YOUR ANIMALS*


Oh that's awful, poor guy 

There is a big BIG difference between having lots of animals and hoarding animals. The op obviously doesn't know that though.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

"what its like to experience hoarding" OMG!


Heres the definition of it!:cursing:


Definition: Hoarding - What is Hoarding? 
Animal hoarding is the keeping of a large number of pets, beyond the person's ability to care for the animals properly. Hoarding is usually defined by three characteristics:
More than the typical number of companion animals;
Inability to provide even minimal standards of nutrition, sanitation, shelter, and veterinary care, with this neglect often resulting in starvation, illness, and death; and
Denial of the inability to provide this minimum care and the impact of that failure on the animals, the household, and human occupants of the dwelling


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

OMAG do you even know the deffinition of hoarding
"We want to follow someone who owns lot's of animals, but would like to find someone who does not mistreat the animals they own." with that very sentence you are NOT looking for a hoarder
hoarders have lots of animals, in too small a cages, the cages are filthy and never clean, they are often over stocked too (eg 2-4 rabbits in a 4ft hutch), they are often very emaciated from lack of food, full of fleas, other skin conditions, and other illnesses. to point out but a few facts

no one on here is a hoarder! if you want to find a hoarder, go talk to the RSPCA or another animal welfare group, they will point you in the direction of a hoarder.

untill then i suggest you take your insults and run away with your tail between your legs!

i am owned by 67 animals, most of them with genetic conditions, or have come to me from situations where they have been badly neglected or abused, my animals receive all the care they could ask for, and when one is sick, i will stay up for days on end nursing them round the clock. when one makes their way over rainbow bridge i bawl like a baby, a hoarder does not do any of that.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Damn Sauce! 
I think you should do a programme about TV people who have foot-in-mouth syndrome.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

J bath said:


> We want to follow someone who owns lot's of animals, but would like to find someone who does not mistreat the animals they own.
> 
> We are currently producing a series which aims to tell the untold story of what its like to experiece Hoarding, in all different forms.


such a contradiction in your message! A hoarder will mistreat their animals simply because of the sheer number they have being more than they can cope with but you are looking for someone who doesn't mistreat their animals. I suggest you look elsewhere! :cursing: there is no way I would appear on a tv show like this and expect most people on here feel the same. it doesn't matter if you have 1 pet or several dozen, as long as you can look after them


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I replied to the exact same post that the OP did in the cat section, I was polite too! But seeing as you apparently haven't got the hint, may I politely invite you to, in the words of Hot Fuzz's Nicholas Angel, 
*jog on*


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:cursing:HOW DARE YOU GET OF OUR FORUM YOU IGNORANT STUPID FOOL AND DONT COME BACK


----------



## RainbowMuncher (Aug 21, 2011)

Hear hear to manic rose


----------

